# No internet



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I wont be online for awhile. Due to financial problems. I have browser on my cell but viewin this site is a real pia. Anyone that needs to get ahold of me can do so on FB. Name is Aaron Gaites. Dont know when will be back on fulltime so you all best behave yourselves.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> I wont be online for awhile. Due to financial problems. I have browser on my cell but viewin this site is a real pia. Anyone that needs to get ahold of me can do so on FB. Name is Aaron Gaites. Dont know when will be back on fulltime so you all best behave yourselves.


Oh man thats gonna b hard...to behave i mean i will try my best....."Claudia whispers, yes party time"


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, I too know first hand about the tough decisions that need to be made when money is tight. Hope you are not gone too long.

Steve


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Awww... sorry to hear that!
Yup... been there too... had to shut down all 17 tanks last year! =) Good luck! Hope things pick up for you!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Is hard, i will have cable for 2 more weeks and thats it  but u have to do what u have to do. Things will get better u will c


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ah it will get better. Got laidoff and gonna stay at home for the summer with the kid and collect EI, that way dont have to worry bout daycare. Just waiting for that EI to start up. Got no cable either, man sitting at home sure can get boring lol. Cost for running my tanks is no worry as I breed alot of my own food and it sure helps having my gf Niki working at Rogers! Once the boy is outta school(tomorrow last day) wont be so bored. Take him to Beer Creek lots and go swimming and whatnot. When I was a kid used to spend everyday at that park, back when parents could send their kids off to the park with their friends and not worry bout them. Anyways starting to ramble, remember said I was bored lol. Hope to be back here soon. Btw way this is all being entered thumb tap type on my cell, have full access to the site and unlimited browser just way to much of a headache viewing cuz I have to scroll for miles in all 4 ways to read anything. 


Cheers
Aaron


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know how old your kid is, but my 2 1/2 yr old loves the play area at Guildford mall, I try to take her once a week, then we walk around the mall. She often goes down for a nap after too


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Aaron,

When you really get bored, you're welcome to come over here & visit. Got Telus TV & internet so you can surf away. Our kids can play in the backyard too. We'll throw some raw meat & stuff on the bbqs & shoot the breeze. Summers are usually less busy for work for me too, but I have Felicia to keep me busy

Anthony


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

PM me your number if you don't want to scroll & read.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Finally =) back to the normal BCA!! Everyone's ncie nice nice again!!!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

If your out in MR you can come here and use our computer no problem!

Hopefully you wont be out too long. You and Gavin are gonna have a great summer together!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> If your out in MR you can come here and use our computer no problem!
> 
> Hopefully you wont be out too long. You and Gavin are gonna have a great summer together!


Thats what i was going to say, i am just a bit farther but hey if u r close by feel free


----------

